# rest-schnittstelle



## jena (3. Feb 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei eine rest-Schnittstelle(Representational State Transfer) erstellen,
kennt sich jemad damit aus ,wie man   ansatzweise  rangehen kann.

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Jw456 (3. Feb 2022)

Warum willst du das Rad neu erfinden?


----------



## httpdigest (3. Feb 2022)

jena hat gesagt.:


> kennt sich jemad damit aus ,wie man ansatzweise rangehen kann.


Indem du die Schnittstelle, die du baust, gemäß den Richtlinien/Empfehlungen/Konventionen von REST designst.
Siehe z.B. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_state_transfer


----------



## temi (3. Feb 2022)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Warum willst du das Rad neu erfinden?


Ich glaube, das war nicht die Frage. Es geht wohl weniger darum REST zu implementieren, sondern um die für die Domäne passende Gestaltung der REST-API. Aber das ist nur eine Annahme meinerseits.

Insofern fände ich es freundlicher, einmal nachzufragen, worum es genau geht, bevor, ich nenne es jetzt mal so, "dumme Sprüche" kommen, die dazu noch genau Null Nutzwert haben.


----------

